# Trekkie turns flat into Starship Voyager



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 9, 2006)

*Trekkie turns flat into Starship Voyager*


The Register is reporting on a Trek fan who turned his apartment into a recreation of the Voyager star ship, complete with touch panels and (non working) transporter station.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/02/08/trekkie_interior_designer/


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 9, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> *Trekkie turns flat into Starship Voyager*
> 
> 
> The Register is reporting on a Trek fan who turned his apartment into a recreation of the Voyager star ship, complete with touch panels and (non working) transporter station.
> ...



Too bad the transporter is down, he could've had a novel way to getting to/from work everyday... where's Mr. Scott when you need 'im? 

 some fans... need to be put away... quietly.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd go the holodeck and meet Heather Graham, Anna Kournikova, and Kira Knightely for a "date"...


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 12, 2006)

I think it proves that too much of anything isn't good for you.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Feb 12, 2006)

His problem was he used "Voyager" as his inspiration

"TOS" or "TNG" may have been a success


----------



## Carol (Feb 12, 2006)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> His problem was he used "Voyager" as his inspiration
> 
> "TOS" or "TNG" may have been a success


 
I dunno, I think Voyager fits.  That dude is definitely...lost in space.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 16, 2006)

honestly, though, how many of us have dreamed about turning our spare room or garage into a fully functional training deck?

there's a fine line between hobby and mental illness, and many of us are closer to his side than your average stamp collecter, i'd warrant.


----------

